

PostgreSQL Development: Lessons for Perl? - keyist
http://justatheory.com/computers/databases/postgresql/perl/pg-vs-perl-dev.html

======
cosmok
Excellent article that dwells into release management (or lack of it) in two
big open source projects.

~~~
kingkongrevenge
For the last two or three years perl 6 has soaked up all the concerted forward
thinking energy, I suspect. Fortunately, perl 6 is on the home stretch now.

~~~
draegtun
Fortunately the perl6 think tank does filter down into perl5 so hence we see
things like Moose, smart matches, given/when, Perl6::* and more.

~~~
rjurney
Yes, at this point - although it is looking hopeful - it is useful even as a
pure R&D platform for Perl 5.

